# top 2 spitfire books



## Ryanjames17 (Sep 4, 2018)

what are the best 2 spitfire books out there?


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 5, 2018)

I apologize Ryan, I just could not resist., Jeff


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 5, 2018)

"Spitfire - the history" by Morgan & Shacklady is certainly a number one. link

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 5, 2018)

Oh heavens! I have so many Spitfire books that I could not possibly pick only two and probably not even only 10. Depends on what aspect you want to study.

For example, Dr. Alfred Price has a book, "Spitfire in Combat" which is rather poorly named but does have a lot of interesting and pretty much unconnected information you do not find elsewhere. It should have been called "Neat Stuff About the Spitfire."

I have one huge book, "Spitfire : The History" and when I bought it, new, I thought that it certainly had to be the best per-pound value around for the Spitfire. But it does not seem to get into a lot of neat stuff.

I found I have two copies of another book by Dr. Price, "Spitfire: A Complete Fighting History." and he always does a good job.


----------



## CORSNING (Sep 5, 2018)

tomo pauk said:


> "Spitfire - the history" by Morgan & Shacklady is certainly a number one. link



Hi Tomo,
Does this book have charts and performance graphs in it that do
not exist on wwiiaircraftperformance?


----------



## tomo pauk (Sep 7, 2018)

CORSNING said:


> Hi Tomo,
> Does this book have charts and performance graphs in it that do
> not exist on wwiiaircraftperformance?



Jeff - there is no performance graphs and charts that you're fond of, but there is quite a few performance tables. Plus many technical diagrams, schematics, while discussing both produced and proposed variants, Seafires, Spitefuls & Seafangs etc. An excellent book overall.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

